# Solved: Need to convert a file to *.DST for embroidery



## Tchantal (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need to convert an image file in stitches.
I can provide a PNG, a JPG or even EPS vector file. I have Photoshop and Illustrator that I can use to create my logo.
I need a DST file, for Tajima embroidery machine.

Someone can help? Or tell me what I have to do..

Thank you.

_________
- Tchantal

 Here's a JPG.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Your jpg looks good enough in PS .... What physical size do you want it ???
Are you going to be doing the stitching ???


----------



## Tchantal (Aug 18, 2013)

Noyb said:


> Your jpg looks good enough in PS .... What physical size do you want it ???
> Are you going to be doing the stitching ???


I need 85 mm × 30 mm.
I'll bring the file to a shop that can do it for me. They have a Tajima embroidery machine. That's why I need .DST file.

It's for a little pajamas for baby, so it shouldn't be too many stitches. Like 2500 to 3000, no more than that.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How's This look ??? .... dst is in the zip


----------



## Tchantal (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

It looks really great. I'll tell you if it works.

Thank you so much!
You don't even know how you helped me with this. :up:

__________
- Tchantal


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I hope it's OK, My freeware Autoditizing software could/should be better.
I had to fatten parts of the "C"


----------



## Tchantal (Aug 18, 2013)

OMG. You did great with that T-Rex design SignalPounch.
Maybe, could you look to see what you could do for my design?

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/1106269-need-convert-file-dst-embroidery.html

Noyb helped me a lot, but I wondered if your software could do better.

_________
-Tchantal


----------



## SignalPunch (Aug 22, 2012)

Tchantal said:


> Noyb helped me a lot, but I wondered if your software could do better.


Yours I just happened to do the other day. In this case, it's manually digitized. Auto-digitizing isn't a feature I normally use.

DST file is in the zip.


----------



## Tchantal (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I want to thank Noyb and SignalPounch for the help you provided me.
SignalPounch file is one that has been used because it was better suited for a small baby pajamas.

Here's the result. Thank you so much! Thank you! It allowed me to give a personalized gift while being economical for me.


----------

